# Interesting catch from Lake Eufaula



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I saw this on Facebook yesterday, pretty neat.














Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow!!! That's cool lookin right there!!! Cow cat!!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Might should have contacted someone about that one . I bet bass pro would loved to putt on display in one of their store tanks for all to see


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Has to be bps fault haha cool looking fish


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Calico Cat!!


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks like a Holstein Catfish to me.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

..........I'm trying to figure if chik-fil-a could use that in there advertising?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Pie bald cat!


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

*Wtw*

I didn't know they built a nuclear power plant on Eufaula??


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Dragnfly said:


> I didn't know they built a nuclear power plant on Eufaula??



Not on Lake Eufaula....it's on the Hooch about 25 miles or so down river from the lake. Maybe it swam upstream through the dam lock.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

That Catfish was Reported as Caught out of the Lake Eufaula in Oklahoma. 


.


----------

